
The cloud wars of 2017 [2016] - simonebrunozzi
https://medium.com/simone-brunozzi/the-cloud-wars-of-2017-ac9f352911a2
======
shshhdhs
Written in December [2016]. Should have a [2016] tag

~~~
simonebrunozzi
Updated.

